# Goat Extending Lower Jaw Frequently - Also Clumps of Feces



## lipazron (Jan 15, 2013)

One of my young bucks is often seen extending his lower jaw - often to the side.  Is this cause for concern?  A sign of something sinister?  Also, possibly unrelated, I am finding large clumps of feces - more like dog feces than goat pellets.  Advice please...  Thank you


----------



## Mamaboid (Jan 16, 2013)

Some goats grit their teeth if they are in pain, this could be a form of that.  I would get some probiotic in him to start
with and watch him close.  On the other hand, it could just be a habit like neck rolling is in some goats.


----------



## Pearce Pastures (Jan 16, 2013)

The jaw extension sounds normal unless he is grinding his teeth.  The dog logs though are not normal and I would recommend getting a fecal test done to see if he is dealing with a parasite load and what type.  Have you changed his diet and what is he currently eating?


----------



## Straw Hat Kikos (Jan 16, 2013)

Pearce Pastures said:
			
		

> The jaw extension sounds normal unless he is grinding his teeth.  The dog logs though are not normal and I would recommend getting a fecal test done to see if he is dealing with a parasite load and what type.  Have you changed his diet and what is he currently eating?


x2

He could be chewing his cud. As long as he's not grinding his teeth (sign of pain) then I wouldn't worry too much. 

Do a fecal and see what he has then worm with the correct wormer if it is worms. Could be a feed or hay change of some sorts too.


----------



## lipazron (Jan 16, 2013)

Thanks to all for the good responses.  He may have eaten something new - winter grasses are coming up and I have used some old straw for bedding and they have eaten some of it.  Using a dose of MannaPro Goat Pellet Dewormer this morning.  Anyone know how effective it is?  If I am using this product, do I still need to send a fecal to a vet?


----------



## Pearce Pastures (Jan 16, 2013)

lipazron said:
			
		

> Thanks to all for the good responses.  He may have eaten something new - winter grasses are coming up and I have used some old straw for bedding and they have eaten some of it.  Using a dose of MannaPro Goat Pellet Dewormer this morning.  Anyone know how effective it is?  If I am using this product, do I still need to send a fecal to a vet?


You should not deworm a goat without having the testing done first.  The practice of treating without testing has lead to resistant parasites.  How effective the pellets are depends entirely on what type of worm/parasite, if any, you goat has.  It would save you money and would help to prevent further resistance to always test before treating in the future.

In a few weeks, have a test done and see what shows up.


----------



## Tomc (Apr 22, 2019)

Pearce Pastures said:


> You should not deworm a goat without having the testing done first.  The practice of treating without testing has lead to resistant parasites.  How effective the pellets are depends entirely on what type of worm/parasite, if any, you goat has.  It would save you money and would help to prevent further resistance to always test before treating in the future.
> 
> In a few weeks, have a test done and see what shows up.


Good advice. Test first , treat what needed. A sample is not hard to get. Just stand and watch, have sandwich bag in pocket and a tweezer to pick up with. If you can’t carry it then, put in refrigerator (when wife not looking, ha, ha) and carry the next day. Don’t freeze or just let lay out. Just my 5 dollars worth. ( inflation)


----------

